# Caesar chorus noise



## doublej (Dec 22, 2020)

Getting some noise that matches the rate but only when the lag knob is turned up. Noise is at the speed of the rate knob and volume is proportional to the lag knob.

Also getting a little bass loss when using the pedal (maybe this is normal with chorus, I’ve never used one)

have attached the guts


----------



## rmfx (Dec 22, 2020)

Can't tell which chip you're using for the LFO. If you're using a TL062 or 072, try a TL022. Lower current draw, less susceptible to adding noise to the rest of the circuit. Won't affect the sound in the slightest.


----------



## doublej (Dec 22, 2020)

It is an 072. Thanks for the reco on the others will give them a try on my next order


----------



## doublej (Dec 22, 2020)

You know what the 022 is on the build docs. I must have read it wrong or something....


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 22, 2020)

Weird the build doc I have says TL072. But the build doc online shows TL022. I knew C3 changed but not the IC. I don’t notice any noise should I just leave mine as the 072?


----------



## jojofogarty (Jan 24, 2021)

my actual Julia v1 made by walrus does this. I always thought it was just part of the circuit design.


----------



## fig (Jan 25, 2021)

Great looking build!

What is this? Could be a reflection I guess, just looks out of place.


----------

